# Drugs.....



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

How many of you guys do them/what kinds? I quit smoking hydro (weed) when I was 22. I am now 26, and drink like a fish.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ya I just drink.....probably too much


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Daily Drunk here!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

(coke, meth, rest of the hard sh*t)
drugs are for the lower class of people

Edit for morons such as G23.40SW


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

mauls said:


> drugs are for the lower class of people


Really, do you consider Alcohol a drug?
have you ever seen a drunk piss themselves? now thats a lower class.

P.S. I smoke weed about 4 nights a week. and never pissed myself while stoned.

Also you have Chris Farley in your avatar, dude he died of a drug overdose.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm known as Matty The Beer, nuff said.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

I love weed. I work construction and we recently were bought by a new owner, he is now giving random drug tests









It wouldn't be so hard to quit but all the guys that work there grow their own sh*t and it's SOOO f*cking good, they throw it at you and you can't just turn it down. So I'm battling with trying to quit for the sake of my job. I also agree with the above post, weed doesn't make you nearly as stupid and out of control as alcohol.

I've never heard of pissing yourself or doing some crazy sh*t and not remembering the next morning, wheras alcohol does exactly that. It's actually pretty funny, Denver recently voted to legalize small amounts of marijuana and as soon as the law was about to go into effect, the federal f*cking government stepped in and over-rode state law to keep people from legally possessing weed. It's really sad, for motherfuckers that live in the real world and don't get everything handed to them, weed keep you in one peice. I'm going on 19 and I bust my ass working construction to keep my own home, car, pets, and life. If I want to chief up a little to ease my mind over how incredibly shitty my day was and make me forget about the everyday aches and pains I get from lifting 80 pound rubber membrane sheets all day long, there should be nothing wrong with it.

People are scared of it or don't understand it, and that's when you get comments like:

"drugs are for the lower class of people"

Sure, actual drugs may be, but smoking cigs is far more harmful than weed. Not everyone is born with a sh*t load of cash, and for those of us who work on your Ferarri and BMW for you, we don't absolutely love going to work because work for us is a whole 'nother world than it is for pen-pushing executives and other cocky stiff-asses who enjoy a "mean" game of golf and watch CNN while contemplating which stocks to buy today. Some advice, take your sweater vest off and goto a real man's job for a day.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> Sure, actual drugs may be, but smoking cigs is far more harmful than weed. Not everyone is born with a sh*t load of cash, and for those of us who work on your Ferarri and BMW for you, we don't absolutely love going to work because work for us is a whole 'nother world than it is for pen-pushing executives and other cocky stiff-asses who enjoy a "mean" game of golf and watch CNN while contemplating which stocks to buy today. Some advice, take your sweater vest off and goto a real man's job for a day.


Alot of money dont mean sh*t, you see those loser ass people on HBO Documentry's with no homes, they shoplift and sh*t just to get money to buy more crack.... As soon as they get money, bam its gone for there instant high. Those are the underclass people im refering about. Theres alot more homeless and lowlifes that do crack, meth and sh*t then upper class people. And yes Ciggs are alot worse than weed, and ciggs are legal... but i do neither so none effect me.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> I love weed. I work construction and we recently were bought by a new owner, he is now giving random drug tests
> 
> 
> 
> ...










AMEN brother, I am 27 and promoted to Shipping foreman at the Textiles Factory
i work in. i lift 50 -100lb rolls of fabric all day, so i also like to "unwind" after a long hard day.


----------



## bentley (Nov 16, 2005)

i smoke every day, and love it :rasp:

View attachment 87515


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

long time ago it was fun to party but

i just drink an occassional beers now


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Weed.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I started weed when I was 13 and was an everyday smoker till I was 17. We wouldnt even buy lunch, just put all our cash together and get a 3 1/2 and be stoned all day. I stopped that sh*t for good caus in the end I barely passed "High" school and was getting all paranoid around people. During that period I also tried yayo, mescaline, ex, speed, shrooms, crack.

If youre still in your early teens I strongly recommend you stay away from drugs caus in the end nothing positive comes from it. Im 21 and should already be graduating university. Instead Im still in college and not doing as well as I should.

Right now all I do on the weekend is drink, drink and oh yeah.......drink.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

I lovev drugs...but I cant do them anymore, I think I left my crackpipe in Irvin's car


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Weed.


Oh noes, you're a lower class of person.

Instead of the driving to fast when you can't control a car properly and crash nearly killing two people class


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> Weed.


Oh noes, you're a lower class of person.

Instead of the driving to fast when you can't control a car properly and crash nearly killing two people class








[/quote]

your cool..... if you would open your eyes and read up you wouldnt' look like such a dip sh*t, but that would be too hard for you... Its stupid fucks like yourself that make me veer away from this site. Your refering to a thread i started 3 months ago and absoulty an asshole in that thread also. Same instance in that thread, you didn't read sh*t, just made your little 2 cent remarks. so big FU


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Im proud to say that ive never touched drugs(with exception of medical drugs when prescribed) and i havent even touched a cigarret in my life, or any other form of tobacco.


----------



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

weed ,pain pills ,and liquid pain killer (methadone drug of choice)


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

mauls said:


> Weed.


Oh noes, you're a lower class of person.

Instead of the driving to fast when you can't control a car properly and crash nearly killing two people class








[/quote]

your cool..... if you would open your eyes and read up you wouldnt' look like such a dip sh*t, but that would be too hard for you... * Its stupid fucks like yourself that make me veer away from this site.* Your refering to a thread i started 3 months ago and absoulty an asshole in that thread also. Same instance in that thread, you didn't read sh*t, just made your little 2 cent remarks. so big FU
[/quote]
yes! keep posting G23. <3


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Im proud to say that ive never touched drugs(with exception of medical drugs when prescribed) and i havent even touched a cigarret in my life, or any other form of tobacco.


same here, im good without them :nod:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mauls said:


> Weed.


Oh noes, you're a lower class of person.

Instead of the driving to fast when you can't control a car properly and crash nearly killing two people class








[/quote]

your cool..... if you would open your eyes and read up you wouldnt' look like such a dip sh*t, but that would be too hard for you... Its stupid fucks like yourself that make me veer away from this site. Your refering to a thread i started 3 months ago and absoulty an asshole in that thread also. Same instance in that thread, you didn't read sh*t, just made your little 2 cent remarks. so big FU
[/quote]
I suggest you do veer away from the site if you're going to post crap like that


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

did everything in highschool.. now i just blaze and drink.. 
one of the times i went to brazil.. i was asking around for weed.. and the guys were laughing at me.. they said "weed is the poor mans vice"..


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

i dont do drugs...might have a beer and cigarette from time to time...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

drugs are for losers.......end of.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i smoke weed...and i drink lots of beer....that is all.

and im a damned good driver when stoned. i get into a driving trance where i cant be disturbed by anything. altho i never drive freshly baked....

ive done shrooms a few times, but hate them. ill just stick to pot for the time being.lol


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Puff said:


> i smoke weed...and i drink lots of beer....that is all.
> 
> and im a damned good driver when stoned. i get into a driving trance where i cant be disturbed by anything. altho i never drive freshly baked....
> 
> ive done shrooms a few times, but hate them. ill just stick to pot for the time being.lol










you really beleive you are a good driver on drugs !

YOU ARE A FOOL then.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

alan said:


> i smoke weed...and i drink lots of beer....that is all.
> 
> and im a damned good driver when stoned. i get into a driving trance where i cant be disturbed by anything. altho i never drive freshly baked....
> 
> ive done shrooms a few times, but hate them. ill just stick to pot for the time being.lol










you really beleive you are a good driver on drugs !

YOU ARE A FOOL then.
[/quote]

Hell yeah, when I used to smoke weed, drove perfectly all the time, never been pulled over, never got in a wreck

The accidents that I've been in were all when I wasn't under the influence


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

lets hope when you do have an accident its one of your family you hit and not one of mine or anyone else innocent. (get what im saying?)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Do I "get what you're saying" ?

No, not really man.. why do you speak in strange tongues ? If you want to say something, just say it - don't make me decipher that gibberish.

But no, I haven't really smoked weed in ages, which means I am more likely to have an accident


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

if you cant read, stop the drugs you moron


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

stop posting alan...remove the stik outta yeah ass and smoke a joint


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, "I" can't read - did you not see where I said I don't smoke weed anymore ? I said it twice.

You're obviously brilliant


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ever had a family member killed by a drug driver ?? no .. so you remove the stik a/hole


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

alan said:


> if you cant read, stop the drugs you moron


lol


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

i know enought plp dead of overdose, linked to drugs...but man...we talking about pot here...sorry for the loss but the drug driver as u call it...wasnt smoking a joint...nohitn gwrong with pot, its less harmfull then cofee...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> all the guys that work there grow their own sh*t and it's SOOO f*cking good,


There is nothing in the world like good fresh HG. I used to love getting seeds from people, taking it home and planting, sexing and flowering it and then about 8 months later having them try some of "my stuff" and watch them freak out and ask where they can get some of "that sh*t". The look on their faces when I told them they were my supplier was priceless!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think its funny how you guys say, no I dont do drugs, just drink. Alcohol ruins more lives due to addiction than most of you will ever know. Work one day in the detox that I work in and you will see.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> I think its funny how you guys say, no I dont do drugs, just drink. Alcohol ruins more lives due to addiction than most of you will ever know. Work one day in the detox that I work in and you will see.


Agreed. Alcohol is a drug too, just happens to be legal


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

WOnt catch me being a quitter and in Rehab.
I keep my Booze to a limit. I might be in the Hospital someday for a fucked up liver,:laugh: But no Rehab.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

well done then


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I tried weed...didnt like it much. Tried salvia was great, but i tend to think those types of drugs kill your brain cells so i didnt continue with it...

alcohol on OCCASION for me. Oh and i do take melatonin nightly for sleep aid.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I have experimented with almost every recreational substance. Now I just smoke my green and have some beers and scotch when I get shitfaced with my friends. As for driving stoned, it's alright in my books, I have two friends who drive everywhere high, and if anything the fact that they're stoned makes them more cautious on the road. I know being under the influence of anything and getting behind the wheel isn't the smartest idea, but there is a huge difference between drunk drivers and stoned drivers. At least stoned drivers don't get impaired vision and motor skills.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> I have experimented with almost every recreational substance. Now I just smoke my green and have some beers and scotch when I get shitfaced with my friends. As for driving stoned, it's alright in my books, I have two friends who drive everywhere high, and if anything the fact that they're stoned makes them more cautious on the road. I know being under the influence of anything and getting behind the wheel isn't the smartest idea, but there is a huge difference between drunk drivers and stoned drivers. At least stoned drivers don't get impaired vision and motor skills.


and you believe that bollox? your only trying to ease your own concience . do what you are going to do but dont make yourself feel better by trying to tell us its ok


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I do whatever it is I feel the urge to do, weighed against the risks inherent in taking those substances. Things like crack, speed, heroin or ecstacy I won't go near. Other things I will and I don't need to justify that to anyone or really care about their opinion on such things either.

Lately I've been avoiding alcohol however, it's just not healthy.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I knew this girl that did E-bomb (the pill that makes you super sensitive and drunk like-hyper) everyday. She was a model, and was super hot, but I stopped talking to her because she was having a hrd time with simple things, like finding her pants.

This was 2 years ago, I heard now she's in a looney bin in Seattle because she now has serous mental disability from it.

Those types of peeps are the ones I look down on...

Alcoholics are like catholics, theres one in every family. 
I agree, theres good alchy's and bad, we have al good in my family. They don't drink and drive, try to change windows on the second story roof or anythign liek that, they jst yell at each other inchoherently, watch football and occasionaly yell at someone, its great entertainment at thankksgiving!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

weed is not bad. i know lots of people that smoke 3-4 times a day. nothing wrong with them. i mean there are some things you can tell like bipolar and sh*t but other then that... ive never treid pot or anything. never tryed cigs. never got really drunk. i just dont feel the need to. ive bin around drugs and drugies alot tho. the only reason i dont try weed is cause i know i will get addicted. im just that type of person. if you told me i couldnt have choclate or icecream for a whole month i would flip the f*ck out. it would almost be impossible


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Last year, Netherlands researchers reviewed five studies and concluded that the use of marijuana (cannabis) approximately doubles the risk of developing schizophrenia. Because the studies excluded anyone with a history of psychosis and controlled for the use of other drugs, they were "able to show the specific effects of cannabis."
Now a new study from the Albert Einstein College of Medicine in New York has shed light on the reason for the link between marijuana and schizophrenia. With several groups of adolescents as their subjects, they used a special type of MRI called diffusion tensor imaging to compare the brains of those with and without schizophrenia, both users and non-users of marijuana. They found that heavy use of marijuana caused the type of abnormalities in certain areas of the brain as were found in the brains of the subjects with schizophrenia, and these abnormalities were the most pronounced in schizophrenic subjects who regularly smoked marijuana. The abnormalities occur in a brain pathway related to language and auditory functions which is still developing during adolescence.

I work with people diagnosed with dangerous and severe personality disorders, and probably about 90% of them have a history of cannabis use. imo i dont think its just a coincidence. Not saying that every one who smokes pot is going to have a mental health problem, cos i know quite a few people who have smoked it for a long time without any problems, but i also know people who are fine until they've had a few smokes, been admitted to a psychiatric ward, stopped smokin, got better, come out, started smoking again and within a month or two been readmitted.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I do the occasional bit of weed but i wont go near anyhting else (well maybe i did once







)
And i'l never do it as a regular thing as i'v seen whats happened to some people. One lad was a talented footballer on the verge of going pro at 16, got caught doing weed, then crack and got kicked off the team. Havent seen or heard anthing of him for almost 2 years now, last i heard his parents had kicked him out the house. I know other people my age that used to do weed all the time, now they work their ass off all week, then just spend almost all their wage on coke and they're left with nothing. Don't get me wrong I dont look down on people that do drugs (except the really pathetic ones) but its just not for me. Then again I do drink a hell of alot of alcohol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

alan said:


> ever had a family member killed by a drug driver ?? no .. so you remove the stik a/hole


ive never had a friend or family member killed or hurt in an auto accident caused by smoking marijuana.

cocaine, yes. meth, yes. ecstacy, yes. but never pot.

you're just a tight arse that needs to unwind and take the nude Maggie Thatcher posters off his bedrooms walls.

i recall another drug related thread where you bashed everyone for trying something....then when confronted you said that you had never actually tried any of it...

so STFU and get a life man.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah iv tried my far share of things in high school, for a few years i pretty mutch smoked bud everyday, and then drink on the weekends, and then alot of times the drikning then turned to other thing slike E and then rocks of coke and things, and after a wile i had like no money, doin horrible in school, and not the greatist at work, so i pretty mutch quite weed(or atleast to the odd party or whatever) and then I had a good friend who o.d. so then i pretty mutch left all that stuff behind, and iv been clean for about a year. jsut have a few drinks on the weekends whatever so its all good, got my sh*t back together. I have to say tho between all thsoe drugs weed was the most addictive for me, and i couldnt imagine quitting but it stuck after i was jsut tired of all that sh*t and being jsut pysicly ill and i feel mutch better and things are clear'r, because atleast after the other stuff when u were done being high you wouldnt crave it as mutch enymore unless i drank. I have nothing against ppl who do that stuff cuz i see it all the time and kno what its abotu but after a wile ur goin to have to stop or literly die or go crazy. to each is there own but i hope they find there way eventualy i say. all in moderation is key :nod:


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

alan said:


> I have experimented with almost every recreational substance. Now I just smoke my green and have some beers and scotch when I get shitfaced with my friends. As for driving stoned, it's alright in my books, I have two friends who drive everywhere high, and if anything the fact that they're stoned makes them more cautious on the road. I know being under the influence of anything and getting behind the wheel isn't the smartest idea, but there is a huge difference between drunk drivers and stoned drivers. At least stoned drivers don't get impaired vision and motor skills.


and you believe that bollox? your only trying to ease your own concience . do what you are going to do but dont make yourself feel better by trying to tell us its ok
[/quote]

I do believe that, and I feel fine actually, but thanks for your concern. Im not telling anyone that i's "okay" to drive under the influence of anything, im stating my opinion. Speaking of which you seem a little tightly wound, maybe you should try some cannibis.


----------



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> I think its funny how you guys say, no I dont do drugs, just drink. Alcohol ruins more lives due to addiction than most of you will ever know. Work one day in the detox that I work in and you will see.










best thing said yet


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Puff drives stoned? f*ck I better watch it when I drive out west!


----------



## myfishatemydog (Nov 16, 2005)

ok ill make this short. here's all the stuff i did last semester... regularly. coke, ecstacy, pot, acid, shrooms, valium, oxy, and who could forget... absinthe! gotta love college towns eh? but now i'm quitting all of them. by the time i moved up to coke this summer, i realized things had gone too far. i thought i was a fish dead in the water but who knew? i turned out to be a piranha and took control of the tank- a.k.a. my life.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i dont smoke weed or any canabis, as i have bad reactions and pass out with one hoot. after smacking my head on the ground and going to the ER, f that.

I drink, and occaisionaly take a percocet before bed.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

i like weed as you can see, also alcohol is good in moderation.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

haha thats funny man...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> i dont smoke weed or any canabis, as i have bad reactions and pass out with one hoot. after smacking my head on the ground and going to the ER, f that.
> 
> I drink, and occaisionaly take a percocet before bed.


perocet?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I used to do drugs in high school and some part of college. Gave it all up and am now clean. But to each his own.

I do drink, not as much as I did in college a year ago. Used to drink about every night. Now I drink maybe 1-2 times a week, depending on whats going on and if anyone is going out.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jack Herer said:


> i dont do drugs...might have a beer and cigarette from time to time...


no mr herer no drugs for you. well where i come from weed is not a drug and as far as im concerned, about 90% of canadians smoke and maintian a great life, very composed, you wouldnt even guess who smokes and who doesnt. so in that case i dont do drugs either







hey they need two dudes knockin dubes together instead of beers dont you think?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've been smoking cannabis (both weed and hash) in moderation for some 15 years, but that's all I ever used (and ever plan to use) as far as illegal (well, for most of you) drugs are concerned.
Well, apart from alcohol, nicotine and caffeine, that is.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

James Blake said:


> i like weed as you can see, also alcohol is good in moderation.


ahhhhh , all i saw was the picture and knew that that was a home made canadian dube to the max man, ya baby you go boy







looks like a three and a half also am i right am i am i?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> I have experimented with almost every recreational substance. Now I just smoke my green and have some beers and scotch when I get shitfaced with my friends. As for driving stoned, it's alright in my books, I have two friends who drive everywhere high, and if anything the fact that they're stoned makes them more cautious on the road. I know being under the influence of anything and getting behind the wheel isn't the smartest idea, but there is a huge difference between drunk drivers and stoned drivers. At least stoned drivers don't get impaired vision and motor skills.


That reminds me of a real funny story. I was 17 or 18 at the time. I lived in Iowa for a couple years and me, my brother and a couple friends would all pile into my bro's Ford Escort and drive up to the airport, get blazed and watch the lights. Anyways this is in Iowa, and in the middle of nowhere and one night as were driving home stoned to the bone, my brother pulls the car over (again, in the middle of nowhere) and gets out. Were all wondering what the hell he's doing and thinking maybe he has to take a piss or something. He walks ahead a bit, turns back to the car and is like "Come on guys, get out were home"!? I almost died of laughter. Not saying he was driving "bad", but I would say he was impaired.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Im afraid to do drugs because Im not overly strong, so I need all the brain cells I can get


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

I drink, and occaisionaly take a percocet before bed.
[/quote]

perocet?
[/quote]

Its a painkiller that contains oxycodone


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> It's really sad, for motherfuckers that live in the real world and don't get everything handed to them, weed keep you in one peice. I'm going on 19 and I bust my ass working construction to keep my own home, car, pets, and life. If I want to chief up a little to ease my mind over how incredibly shitty my day was and make me forget about the everyday aches and pains I get from lifting 80 pound rubber membrane sheets all day long, there should be nothing wrong with it.


That's true.









After a long day of getting sh*t on while you're busting your ass for a bunch of high-paid dicks who never leave their desk, I need a beer or two...or more.

I have faith that eventually things will change for the better (Although I don't know why -I have no evidence to support this hope), so I don't 'smoke'. If a good job ever comes available, I want to be able to deliver a clean piss-test.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

pot.
i drink

painkillers (after some football games) perks and vikes
xanax(sometimes)

thats about it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow, why did I even bother reading this thread? So much dumb stuff has been posted... But now that I've spent the time reading it I'd feel cheated if I didn't reply. So here I am.

I've done a lot of different types of drugs. And I did them all because I wanted to. None of this peer pressure stuff. No regrets... I stopped it all because I wasn't having fun anymore.

Now my drugs of choice are alcohol, caffeine and nicotine.

As for this whole "I am a better driver while stoned"... I've heard that from a lot of people. A good half of them have been in an accident while stoned (just from smoking weed). I hope they soon develop a spot test for people that are high similar to the breath-a-lizer. This way stoned drivers could be caught and charged like they should be.

People shouldn't drive while high. On anything. Period... That also goes for really harsh medicines prescribed by doctors... Which, if you get into an accident while you're on these, despite being 'prescribed' you can still be charged with impaired driving here in Canada. Don't know about the USA.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

dude all i really wanna say in this is that alcohlo is 10 times worse than weed. and thats it just so u all know how i feel


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

there are actually very accurate tests to see if a driver is stoned. you know when they ask you to tilt your head back, close your eyes, and count to 30?

they are obviously seeing how close to 30 seconds you can get, but i was talking to a sargeant in the local PD that told me that the main part of that test is that they watch your eyes. if ppl have been smoking pot. their eyes 'tend' to flutter. i totally know what he's talking about too. but he said that that is a very accurate way to tell. visine is the dumbest sh*t, as red eyes arent what they're looking for. even if you use visine, you still have tiny slits for eyes...lol

ive never gotten in an accident while stoned. i know lots of idiot friends that have crashed while loaded, but not stoned.

and i stand by my "i drive good stoned" statement. i wouldnt say i drive better than when im not stoned, but when i drive stoned i am much more focused on what i myself am doing. as opposed to when im sober, when im focusing on myself, and all the idiots driving like kids with their learner's permits.

ive heard some fucked up stories of ppl driving on E, but that is just retarded.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Heh... I've done my fair share of sh*t but I hardly do anything anymore. I drink, of course. Smoke pot maybe once every 3 months... but as far as what I did back in highschool and my frist 2 years of college:

1. Liquor
2. Pot
3. Shrooms(love them)
4. Acid (LSD)
5. Mescaline
6. Dextromethorphan
7. Hydrocodone (pharm)
8. Oxycotin (pharm)
9. Xanax (pharm)
10. Klonopin (pharm)
11. Ativan (pharm)
12. Adderal (pharm)
13. Methylphenidate(pharm)
14. Hash/hash oil (pot, basically)
15. Absinthe (outlawed liquor)
16. Cocaine (kinda, rubbed it on my gums)
17. LSA
18. Opium/Poppy tea

I think thats about it, the list may grow if I can get access to some 2c-i, MDMA, 5-meo-AMT, DMT, or several other psychedellics... they're my fav by far.

[/quote]
perocet?
[/quote]

A synthetic opiate. Composed of oxycodone and APAP. Narcotic pain relevier.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dont smoke or care to.. but this is my choice...


















But remember...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Mmmmh I smoke grevel rocks sometme. Totally differnt high than coca... can't tell you why though.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> drugs are for the lower class of people


Really, do you consider Alcohol a drug?
have you ever seen a drunk piss themselves? now thats a lower class.

P.S. I smoke weed about 4 nights a week. and never pissed myself while stoned.

Also you have Chris Farley in your avatar, dude he died of a drug overdose.
[/quote]

LOL :rasp:


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

One of my best friends has been smoking pot at least 5 times a day since 1979. He is still every bit as intelligent, functional, and normal as anyone else you know. He is actually one of the premier engine builders around today. He smokes me into the ground every time we fire up together, and then we hop in the car and go driving.

I've never had any sort of dangerous occurrance when high and driving. I don't know know anyone that has ever had an accident from smoking pot and driving. I know plenty who abuse pharmys and have had accidents.

I stick to pot mostly these days, I drink maybe once every few months. I just prefer the feeling of being high to that of being buzzed on alcohol. Along with that, I can't ever remember getting a hangover from pot....

I am actually going to have to pass a drug test in just a few hours.

Mmmm. Water.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

i beg to differ about the no hang over...i smoke 3 joints straight before hitting the sac...was high when i fell asleep...and today...my brain feels like sh*t...and im fuking tired...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I want to try smokin up, but most kids I know dont do it, so I have no one to light up with me.

WEEDNOOB ROFLCOPTER!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i smoke 2 joints in the morning, i smoke 2 joints at night, i smoke 2 joints before i smoke 2 joints it makes me feel alright.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

joey said:


> i smoke 2 joints in the morning, i smoke 2 joints at night, i smoke 2 joints before i smoke 2 joints it makes me feel alright.:laugh:












Eazy-E, were you ever caught slippin ?

HELL NO !!!!


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

joey said:


> i smoke 2 joints in the morning, i smoke 2 joints at night, i smoke 2 joints before i smoke 2 joints it makes me feel alright.:laugh:










Thats what i do when im not on probation and getting pissed tested every week.








CANT WAIT TILL ITS LEGAL


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

ucpiranha said:


> CANT WAIT TILL ITS LEGAL


Yeah, about that...


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

fuk making it legal...less money for me


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

dont you people understand what would happen if "pot" was made legal? people all ove this country would go broke from smoke. if the government steps in to regulate things, how will our local dealers make any money to support thier families? half of the economy revolves around drug sales. what about the rich fat cats working on wall street, i used to intern there, tons of money all on drugs. the more most people make the more they spend on drugs. without illegal drug dealers where would 50 cent and jay-z and all those other rappers who sold drugs to make them money to get where they are be? it is my firm belief that the united states should never legalize drugs at all. and thats all the more reason people should vacation in canada, who cares who smokes there its a way of life man. the canadian dube is the answer to the worlds problems(but only in canada and while on vacation it is very illegal in the U.S.)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's not legal in Canada either.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

correct its not, but it is tolerated :rasp:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I want to try smokin up, but most kids I know dont do it, so I have no one to light up with me.
> 
> WEEDNOOB ROFLCOPTER!


That's the best...you and your close friends start at the same time. Convince them, I'm sure a lot more people you know are in the same position as you.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Sure I do Caffine



joey said:


> dont you people understand what would happen if "pot" was made legal? people all ove this country would go broke from smoke. if the government steps in to regulate things, how will our local dealers make any money to support thier families? half of the economy revolves around drug sales. what about the rich fat cats working on wall street, i used to intern there, tons of money all on drugs. the more most people make the more they spend on drugs. without illegal drug dealers where would 50 cent and jay-z and all those other rappers who sold drugs to make them money to get where they are be? it is my firm belief that the united states should never legalize drugs at all. and thats all the more reason people should vacation in canada, who cares who smokes there its a way of life man. the canadian dube is the answer to the worlds problems(but only in canada and while on vacation it is very illegal in the U.S.)


Well lets see there wouldnt be a middle man.
the grower would be the seller .
it might bring the price down a bit .
everyone would benifit.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

lol yeah right..u wanna have taxes on weed...lol for me paying quebec taxes would eat my cash like a fuker...goverment will be grower...and stores will sell...and my ass it will be less expensive...itll be like cigarettes...4 bucks a pack 7-10 years ago..now 9, 30...wont cost less thats for sure...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

the reason it isnt legal prolly is cuz the government cant monopolize the sh*t

i remember the first 6 months of blazing..i was so excited and sh*t...and wed make plans to blaze..hahaha...

and now its like i have nothing to do...so just blaze and get on with life

f*ck joints...its all about them blunts

other drugs...

crack
coke
shrooms
ive had a p-dogg too..or "cocoa puffs"...wutever category u wanna put that in


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

alan said:


> drugs are for losers.......end of.


You are a short sighted fool


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> I've been smoking cannabis (both weed and hash) in moderation for some 15 years, but that's all I ever used (and ever plan to use) as far as illegal (well, for most of you) drugs are concerned.
> Well, apart from alcohol, nicotine and caffeine, that is.


Same, except not as long. It helps me relax and focus. It's not all i've ever used, but it's all I use "currently." (it's so rare I do it, I don't think I can really call say I'm a current user.)


----------



## PiranhaKeeper (Dec 3, 2005)

I have done just about every drug you can come up with. Though I stick with daily weed and ciggs. On the weekends I like to buzz around with some meth, there is nothing out there like it. I take pills rather often (which is also the only time I really drink). Ive done crack a couple of times recently though dont like it to much, its not enough for that much cash. Im a addict!









But seriously people, only do what you know you can handle. Ive made alot of mistakes though I know what I can and cannot take these days. Keep your image up and dont give us a bad name. I can keep a very nice life on one side and hell on the other and manage, some people cant. Im not saying go out and get fucked up, drugs are a personal choice.



mauls said:


> I want to try smokin up, but most kids I know dont do it, so I have no one to light up with me.
> 
> WEEDNOOB ROFLCOPTER!


Get some money.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

[quote name='PiranhaKeeper' date='Dec 22 2005, 09:55 PM' post='1307084']
I have done just about every drug you can come up with. Though I stick with daily weed and ciggs. On the weekends I like to buzz around with some meth, there is nothing out there like it. I take pills rather often (which is also the only time I really drink). Ive done crack a couple of times recently though dont like it to much, its not enough for that much cash. Im a addict!









But seriously people, only do what you know you can handle. Ive made alot of mistakes though I know what I can and cannot take these days. Keep your image up and dont give us a bad name. I can keep a very nice life on one side and hell on the other and manage, some people cant. Im not saying go out and get fucked up, drugs are a personal choice.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

up with hope down with dope


----------



## PiranhaKeeper (Dec 3, 2005)

> I have done just about every drug you can come up with. Though I stick with daily weed and ciggs. On the weekends I like to buzz around with some meth, there is nothing out there like it. I take pills rather often (which is also the only time I really drink). Ive done crack a couple of times recently though dont like it to much, its not enough for that much cash. Im a addict!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather than making a worthless reply why not show something you have to back up your opinion? And think; you are a person who does NOT do drugs. A drug user makes a well written reply and a person like you offers no actual statment just a smilie. Dont know what to say?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PiranhaKeeper said:


> > I have done just about every drug you can come up with. Though I stick with daily weed and ciggs. On the weekends I like to buzz around with some meth, there is nothing out there like it. I take pills rather often (which is also the only time I really drink). Ive done crack a couple of times recently though dont like it to much, its not enough for that much cash. Im a addict!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


He does do drugs, he's just in denial.. for him alcohol's not a drug cause it's over the counter


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

PiranhaKeeper said:


> > I have done just about every drug you can come up with. Though I stick with daily weed and ciggs. On the weekends I like to buzz around with some meth, there is nothing out there like it. I take pills rather often (which is also the only time I really drink). Ive done crack a couple of times recently though dont like it to much, its not enough for that much cash. Im a addict!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Wortless? As in wartless?










I guess my reply isnt wartless now, right?

BTW, Im not listening to anyone who has tried "every drug in the book". Thats like having circumcision done by the local butcher. Just not logical.


----------



## PiranhaKeeper (Dec 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> > I have done just about every drug you can come up with. Though I stick with daily weed and ciggs. On the weekends I like to buzz around with some meth, there is nothing out there like it. I take pills rather often (which is also the only time I really drink). Ive done crack a couple of times recently though dont like it to much, its not enough for that much cash. Im a addict!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Wortless? As in wartless?










I guess my reply isnt wartless now, right?

BTW, Im not listening to anyone who has tried "every drug in the book". Thats like having circumcision done by the local butcher. Just not logical.
[/quote]

How is it anything like that? These are drugs, not surgery.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

ive smoked weed, done shrooms 4 times and alcohol.

Those who think they can perform better driving while stoned. i dare you to try driving after a pinch of the ol "humbolt county"





















.. "uhhh.....am i on the right side of the road? uh...hehe ...heh...hahah...woops"


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

drink way to much, smoke cigerates, and smoke weed from time to time for the simple fact that everybody around me is smoking it so why not take a couple puffs, usually when im drunk since when i blaze sober i turn slacker and nothing ever happens unless i start to get drunk, and do some coch here and there when im to hammerd to walk, that sh*t will cut your drunk in half

thats now though,

i'ev done shrooms 5-10 times and now i cant even get the balls to do it again since it fucks with your mind so muhc, you can wake up a completly different person, unless you do a small amount then you just cant stop laughing, but its hard to judge whats a small amount with that crap

from grade 9-10 i probly did E 30 times since it was always free, but i now realise how fucked up that sh*t is to you, and every girl i see who doing it gets made fun of untill they walk away or cry(to much young girls around 15-18 are doing that sh*t)

tryed meth once and realised its the most retarded thing ever, but can see how people get addicted to it hardcore


----------



## thedude (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree with your shrooms comment. That really takes a lot out of you. Its been quite some time since i fried last, but it was a hell of a night. I probably will remember it as long as i live.

although acid is even more crazy because of the length of the trip! start wondering if the way you are seeing this is just how they are now. will that ceiling fan ever go back to normal? am i normal? is anyone normal? OH MY GOD WHAT IS NORMAL? how do you spell normal? ooh look at that mirror!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

the thing i find with shrooms, is its not the fact that you might see something or the walls start melting
its just the things i start thinking about...i start thinking about what im doing in life, why im the way i am, who are my real friends....just way to deep thinking to be happening when your high


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

PiranhaKeeper said:


> > I have done just about every drug you can come up with. Though I stick with daily weed and ciggs. On the weekends I like to buzz around with some meth, there is nothing out there like it. I take pills rather often (which is also the only time I really drink). Ive done crack a couple of times recently though dont like it to much, its not enough for that much cash. Im a addict!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


this is all worthless.you are trying to justify your drug taking! go tell your councillor,not me. btw as i said before,dont compare drugs to alcohol..its makes you look even more stupid than a drug taker


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> long time ago it was fun to party but
> 
> i just drink an occassional beers now


Same here
I was into smoking and snorting all sorts of crap as a teenager but grew out of it.
Holds no appeal to me anymore, dont even drink that much either
Im turning into a boring old f*cker at 26


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

joey said:


> i like weed as you can see, also alcohol is good in moderation.


ahhhhh , all i saw was the picture and knew that that was a home made canadian dube to the max man, ya baby you go boy







looks like a three and a half also am i right am i am i?
[/quote]

it was some weed that I took to mexico, from canada... the only papers they had were these weird 1 1/3 papers so that is a 2 paper long, it was pretty funny to see the looks on peoples faces when I took that thing down the the beach bar and lit it up, I got my fill and then just passed it into the crowd never to see it again.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

how is mary jane illegal when soo many pll do it/ have done it 
its amazing even bill clintons blazed, so why is it illegal. one day all the senators and ppl of the house will make it legal. why not..everyone is doin it


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> how is mary jane illegal when soo many pll do it/ have done it
> its amazing even bill clintons blazed, so why is it illegal. one day all the senators and ppl of the house will make it legal. why not..everyone is doin it


Because parents these days are so paranoid about thier kids, they dont want them to ever experience real life.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

alan said:


> this is all worthless.you are trying to justify your drug taking! go tell your councillor,not me. btw as i said before,dont compare drugs to alcohol..its makes you look even more stupid than a drug taker


Alan , I know this is a long read but you should try to slog through it, it might make you open your eyes. 
Is alcohol a drug? 

Here's the last paragraph: "But is alcohol a drug? Come on, be honest! As for whether or not the person who you find with a drink in his or her hand is a druggie, well that's another discussion. Is she or he using a drug? All available information leads us to say yes. But you have to decide ... just remember a pretense exists when the supporting arguments for your stance contain fallacious information. Especially when you are aware of the fallacy on some level but still choose to ignore it. If you want to further explore the information just go here."

This is the first half of the page linked above, it's a fairly long read but it's worth it:
"So we have a definition a a drug: a substance that can change the way you feel, can be abused, its user can become addicted, and its single or continued use can have a negative impact on the user, society, health, career, and anyone with whom he or she has a relation. Yet we also state that a drug is neither good nor bad. Well how could a drug be bad, it is simply a chemical that exists in nature or can be synthesized in some laboratory. Left to themselves, plants (poppies, cannabis, peyote), fungi (psilocybin), byproducts of metabolism (beer, mead, wine), and other "drugs" pretty much mind their own business, so to speak. Where's the harm? In truth it is potential for harm, it's risk. The greater the potential harm in using a particular drug, the greater the risk. The risk is what human beings take when they use the drug. It is at this interface of using, if you will, together with a person's biological makeup, propensity for risk-taking, and environmental factors that either support or inhibit the use of a drug that harm enters the picture. Using drugs is risky. When someone uses a drug after experiencing negative consequences from previous use of the drug it is no longer use, it is abuse.

Let's take one substance of the many that we humans do abuse and look at the effects of the abuse. The abuse of this drug in 1995 cost the people of the United States $166,543,000,000 in hospital bills, lost earnings, judicial related expense, property damage, medical and other health related expenditures (the total cost in 1995 for all other studied drugs was 109,832 million dollars). In the same year this abuse resulted in 1,371,000 short -term hospital stays. In 1992 it was estimated that 13,760,000 people (7.41% of the U.S. population) abused and/or were dependant on the drug. Much of this is long term abuse because during the years from 1987 through 1996 an estimated 1,092,770 persons died due to abuse of the drug. That mortality figure includes both users of the drug and people who died because someone else used the drug. Despite these numbers, most of the people who were abusing the drug would have been surprised to be told they might have a problem. Surprised because, as with any drug, the person who is abusing the drug is often the last to recognize the problem.

In the case of the statistics above, the drug we were presenting data about is alcohol. Alcohol happens to be a legal drug which has regulated distribution in this country."

Get it Alan? If not please post YOUR definition of what a drug is and how alcohol doesn't follow it.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

GO MARY

i was with some kid on acid last weekend.... he was fucked up.. was funny to f*ck with im on the trainride home


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Devon amazon said:


> long time ago it was fun to party but
> 
> i just drink an occassional beers now


Same here
I was into smoking and snorting all sorts of crap as a teenager but grew out of it.
Holds no appeal to me anymore, dont even drink that much either
Im turning into a boring old f*cker at 26








[/quote]







im 26 to but i was kinda force to quit cause

of the asthma, but if i didnt get asthma i probably would

still be doin the same sh*t, so it could be a good thing

or a bad thing depending how you look at it


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I live in a state where meth is a huge problem. Where I live there is a huge amount of meth coming up from the mexican border. I don't know anyone that has ever tried heroin, or even know someone that knows someone that has done it. Cocaine used to be a little bit of a problem here, and crack. Now everyone that used to do coke, and crack, they are now hooked on meth. There is a good amount of people that smoke weed. My town has a lot of problems with the crime rate due to the high usage rate of meth. In my own opinion, meth is the worst drug to ever come around. I am proud to say that I have never done it, and I will never do it. I have seen what it has done to a lot of people, and I have had to deal with the consequences of the drug, even though I have never done it... The local law enforcement in my community does little, next to nothing to combat meth. I have seen a lot of people that are addicted to alcohol, and they are not even as half as bad as a tweeker. People that smoke weed all the time, they are as normal as everyday people. I don't smoke weed at all, but I have nothing bad to say about the drug. I think that the people that do METH, cocaine/crack, heroin, and other drugs, need to get help bad. Oh yeah, did I mention METH!? The thing that pisses me off the most in my community is that the local liquor stores sell meth pipes, and the only way they're able to do it, is because they are called something like oil burners, or something like that. Yeah right, everyone knows what they're made for. All the local liquor stores that sell the pipes, I don't give them any of my business, anymore. There are bad drugs out there, I think everyone needs to focus on the really bad ones.


----------



## Darkwolf2790 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well all this reading on smoking up made me go find my bowl and pack it up ... sooo i guess that says where i stand lol. Just your average daily smoker. Gotta have my Captain and Coke every now and again though


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> this is all worthless.you are trying to justify your drug taking! go tell your councillor,not me. btw as i said before,dont compare drugs to alcohol..its makes you look even more stupid than a drug taker


Alan , I know this is a long read but you should try to slog through it, it might make you open your eyes. 
Is alcohol a drug? 

Here's the last paragraph: "But is alcohol a drug? Come on, be honest! As for whether or not the person who you find with a drink in his or her hand is a druggie, well that's another discussion. Is she or he using a drug? All available information leads us to say yes. But you have to decide ... just remember a pretense exists when the supporting arguments for your stance contain fallacious information. Especially when you are aware of the fallacy on some level but still choose to ignore it. If you want to further explore the information just go here."

This is the first half of the page linked above, it's a fairly long read but it's worth it:
"So we have a definition a a drug: a substance that can change the way you feel, can be abused, its user can become addicted, and its single or continued use can have a negative impact on the user, society, health, career, and anyone with whom he or she has a relation. Yet we also state that a drug is neither good nor bad. Well how could a drug be bad, it is simply a chemical that exists in nature or can be synthesized in some laboratory. Left to themselves, plants (poppies, cannabis, peyote), fungi (psilocybin), byproducts of metabolism (beer, mead, wine), and other "drugs" pretty much mind their own business, so to speak. Where's the harm? In truth it is potential for harm, it's risk. The greater the potential harm in using a particular drug, the greater the risk. The risk is what human beings take when they use the drug. It is at this interface of using, if you will, together with a person's biological makeup, propensity for risk-taking, and environmental factors that either support or inhibit the use of a drug that harm enters the picture. Using drugs is risky. When someone uses a drug after experiencing negative consequences from previous use of the drug it is no longer use, it is abuse.

Let's take one substance of the many that we humans do abuse and look at the effects of the abuse. The abuse of this drug in 1995 cost the people of the United States $166,543,000,000 in hospital bills, lost earnings, judicial related expense, property damage, medical and other health related expenditures (the total cost in 1995 for all other studied drugs was 109,832 million dollars). In the same year this abuse resulted in 1,371,000 short -term hospital stays. In 1992 it was estimated that 13,760,000 people (7.41% of the U.S. population) abused and/or were dependant on the drug. Much of this is long term abuse because during the years from 1987 through 1996 an estimated 1,092,770 persons died due to abuse of the drug. That mortality figure includes both users of the drug and people who died because someone else used the drug. Despite these numbers, most of the people who were abusing the drug would have been surprised to be told they might have a problem. Surprised because, as with any drug, the person who is abusing the drug is often the last to recognize the problem.

In the case of the statistics above, the drug we were presenting data about is alcohol. Alcohol happens to be a legal drug which has regulated distribution in this country."

Get it Alan? If not please post YOUR definition of what a drug is and how alcohol doesn't follow it.
[/quote]
i cant be bothered to read this.so when you have kids dont forget to tell them drugs are GREAT.you'll be the best parent ever.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

alan said:


> i cant be bothered to read this.so when you have kids dont forget to tell them drugs are GREAT.you'll be the best parent ever.


Too much of that old Holiday cheer to focus the eyes, mate? You really should read it, I know it's a lot of words but it might make you think. Although I used to, I don't do drugs or drink to excess.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

1.im not your mate 
2. you read fool
3. you 'used to do drugs'


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Anybody with more than two brain cells knows that alcohol is a drug


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

one with 1 cell dont


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

the hole drug thing dont exist...it was all invented by the goverment...

im i serious...or just high.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Bullet points:
1: First we have to be definite about what we mean by drug. The meaning of the word is central to any further discussion. The hook a particular substance has is the potential it has to make people feel different, usually with the quality of "better" in some way.

2: Alcohol allows people to be relaxed and less inhibited with a feeling of euphoria at low blood alcohol concentrations. The hook isn't in the substance though; it's in the mind of the user. The hook is the user's brain associating the possibility of feeling different with the use of the substance.

3: Being hooked can lead a person to start abusing the substance and possibly into addiction to the substance. A drug is a substance that can change the way a person feels in a way that leads to abuse of the substance and potential physical or psychic addiction.

Conclusion:A drug is a substance that can change the way you feel, can be abused, its user can become addicted, and its single or continued use can have a negative impact on the user, society, health, career, and anyone with whom he or she has a relationship.

Seems pretty straight-forward to me but then I'm not in denial.


----------

